
Swift LispKit - arm
https://github.com/objecthub/swift-lispkit
======
eadmund
> LispKit is based on the R7RS standard for Scheme.

I think that it should be called SchemeKit, since it's based on Scheme rather
than Lisp.

It does look pretty neat. It's extremely odd that lists are immutable (but
cons cells are mutable — are lists not conses‽), but maybe that's okay in the
Scheme world nowadays?

Edit: LispPad[0] is a really interesting-looking Scheme IDE from the same
author.

0: [http://lisppad.objecthub.net/](http://lisppad.objecthub.net/)

------
lispm
Call it only Lisp, if it is actually compatible with Lisp. Otherwise you will
confuse people. Scheme compatible languages usually have Scheme in their name
(if at all): MitScheme, Macscheme, Chicken Scheme, DRScheme, ...

See [http://community.schemewiki.org/?scheme-faq-
standards#implem...](http://community.schemewiki.org/?scheme-faq-
standards#implementations)

There are also already Lisp and Scheme implementations called Lispkit...

~~~
garmaine
What does “compatible with Lisp” mean? Compatible with the Lisp 1.5 meta
interpreter? Compatible with Emacs Lisp? Compatible with Common Lisp?

People generally refer to “Lisp”, unqualified, as referring to the family of
languages inclusive of all of the above.

~~~
lispm
It means somehow compatible with the Lisp 1.5 implementtion. Which is an
interpreter/compiler, and a base library. It's the first widely used Lisp
implementation. This implies cons cell based lists, s-expressions, and a whole
bunch of basic control structures and facilities. The first Scheme dialects
were quite similar to that, but deviated and extended this in their own
direction with a series of language standards RNRS.

If a langage is a Scheme dialect, call it Scheme.

Basic rule: use the nearest (!) language name, one is compatible with. This
strives to be a R7RS Scheme. Thus name it Schwme. Then the Scheme literature
and the Scheme source libraries apply. If it is a Scheme, I would best get
myself a Scheme tutorial to learn using it - reading the Lisp literature is of
less direct help.

For example typically Common Lisp implementations have 'Common Lisp' or 'CL'
its name, and are not called SchemeSomething. SBCL, CCL, GCl, Allegro Cl, MCL,
ECL, ... Exceptions are CLISP or the product LispWorks.

To avoid confusion a language should call itself Lisp, when it is practically
(syntactically) a Lisp, not just in the unspecified family of 'Lisp': Logo,
Scheme, Clojure, MDL, Dylan, SKILL, ...

~~~
garmaine
Scheme most certainly is a Lisp. I agree that the OP should have called it
SchemeKit or some such, but I would not agree on a categorization that
excludes schemes from the category of “Lisp”.

~~~
lispm
It's a Lisp which is now called Scheme and not Lisp anymore. Scheme has now
its own name and family.

------
realworldview
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lispkit_Lisp](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lispkit_Lisp)

